# Martin Fans



## Guest (Jul 25, 2008)

like to hear from some good old martin people; don;t have to be old just a 
play on words. Some people that have an interest in HD-35;D-35;HD-28.


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

*HD-28 owner here*

I have a HD-28 that i bought for my son before he was born. i sold my USA strat and a motorcycle, and bought the Martin. One day it will be his. I'll break it in for him 

i love the rosewood sides and back. it sounds just HUGE. the herringbone is gorgeous too. very happy with it, although costs as much as a car.

i haven't chopped it up to put a piezo in it yet, probably won't. just recording and writing...

Great company though. great product.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

*Green Machine*

Great to hear from you; I have an HD-35 myself. You are right they are
a lot of money; but I really enjoy mine. Has an even sound across the board
an the HD has the the quarter inch bracing.


----------



## Grenvilleter (Dec 22, 2007)

Most Martin's are fine guitars. They invented the dreadnaught and associated sound that goes with it. The most copied acoustic guitar in the world !
It's their customer service and warranty and the fact the employee's need more than a bowl of rice to live that put's the price up well beyond what an equivelent PacRim job costs.

" the HD has the the quarter inch bracing." 
Actually, the HD designate stands for herringbone dreadnaught but you are right. The D-35 and HD-35 both have the 1/4" top braces that gives the D-35that big boomy sound.
The D-28 and HD-28 both have the typical 5/16" braces.

Keep on Pick'in :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Stevo (Apr 3, 2008)

I have a D1R and although it isn't a top of the line model, it is the best acoustic I have ever owned. Such a balanced tone, it can cover anything I need to throw at it. A never sell guitar!! 

Next, I think I'll get D28. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

*Thanks*

Nice to hear from you Stevo there plenty of people that agrees with you. Me being one.


----------



## 66 Cooper (Feb 6, 2008)

I have a D28 and just added a D12-28. Been through a lot of guitars but I keep coming back to these two. Like a previous poster said, they can take anything you throw at them and come out sounding beautiful.


----------



## chaploune (Jun 17, 2008)

1stchoice said:


> like to hear from some good old martin people; don;t have to be old just a
> play on words. Some people that have an interest in HD-35;D-35;HD-28.


I have both, D-35, HD-28 and CEO-5

Angels from Heaven in a Cathedral sings by these guitars!:smile:


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

*chaploune*

You have some nice guitars; you are a lucky man.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

ALthough I don't own a Martin, I would say that some of the nicest acoustic guitars I've played or heard have been Martins.

Neil Young has a beautful D45. The thing has great bottom end.


----------



## chaploune (Jun 17, 2008)

Yes i'm a lucky man but i waited a long time to have one, my first one i bought it at 43 years old. Life is short, now i want it all! :banana:


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

*Fifty*

I turned fifty this year an I bought my first Martin; It been six months an I still can;t stop talking about it. Anything that gets you that inspired to play 
music is something one should share with an other.


----------



## chaploune (Jun 17, 2008)

My friend bought a HD-35 and me at the same moment, a HD-28.
It was a great day. I anticipate a jam with him.

Do you have a pick-up on your HD-35


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2008)

*K&k*

No I don;t ;but I plan to put a K&K mini in it in the near future. With their
pickups you do not have to alter your guitar in any way. So that is why I;ll 
use their product.
I;ll proably buy from Maurys music in Penn; online. I purchase everything in 
the states so much cheaper and with the Canadian dollar high against the
American an no duty just 13% at customs; its a big savings. I live about 
two hundred yards from the border.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Has everyone smelled the inside of their Rosewood Martins lately? If not drop everything and do so immediately. I can never get enough of that smell...


----------



## chaploune (Jun 17, 2008)

Yeah They should invent a spray.:banana:

There exists rosewood essential oil in a bottle for burning vaporisers.
It smells good! I bought it for the smell of rosewood in my house. But it's not the Martin Smell. Maybe it miss Spruce oil.
If a guy founds the solution for this new CF Martin essence, probably he would be rich.lofu


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

chaploune said:


> Yeah They should invent a spray.:banana:
> 
> There exists rosewood essential oil in a bottle for burning vaporisers.
> It smells good! I bought it for the smell of rosewood in my house. But it's not the Martin Smell. Maybe it miss Spruce oil.
> If a guy founds the solution for this new CF Martin essence, probably he would be rich.lofu


I think it's a combo of rosewood, spruce and glue. The glue might be what gets us addicted...

lofu


----------

